# Java Editor für Linux



## Samson_Miller (18. Apr 2006)

Ich suche einen Java Editor für Linux, aber einen ganz simplen, nicht so komplex wie Netbeans oder Eclipse. Unter Windows nutze ich JOE (java oriented editing). Genau so einen hätte ich auch gerne unter Linux, könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen?


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2006)

vi?


----------



## goodvirus (18. Apr 2006)

Was soll der Editor den können?
Wenns nur Syntaxhighlight ist kannst so gut wie jeden nehmen, wenn du aber noch andere Funktionen wünscht solltest du uns das sagen.
MfG goodvirus


----------



## Samson_Miller (18. Apr 2006)

Das Programm soll auf Knopfdruck kompilieren und auf Knopfdruck ausführen können. Auch muss ich damit mehrere java Dateien öffnen können, die dann in einer Liste angezeigt werden. Ausserdem soll das Programm automatisch Zeilen einrücken und bestimmte Begriffe fablich hervorheben (Funktionen und so was).


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2006)

www.freshmeat.net


----------



## foobar (19. Apr 2006)

Für den Emacs gibt es Javaplugins, damit kannst du dann auch refactoren etc. 
Wenn dir Emacs zu mächtig ist, gibt es noch Kate, das ist ein ziemlich rudimentärer Editor.


----------



## lin (19. Apr 2006)

Samson_Miller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber einen ganz simplen, nicht so komplex wie Netbeans oder Eclipse.





			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für den Emacs gibt es Javaplugins, damit kannst du dann auch refactoren etc.



:shock: :wink: emacs ist definitiv nicht einfach zum lernen, da nimmste besser eclipse 

hm,.. ich frag mich grad ob kate automatisch zeilen einrückt und per klick kompiliert...


----------



## Samson_Miller (20. Apr 2006)

Ich glaube ich bleibe da woh dann bei Netbeans. Emacs ist auch vom Design her so komisch. Und Kate rückt die Zeile nicht ein. Ausserdem muss ich bei Kate dann immer noch über die Konsole Compilieren.


----------



## foobar (20. Apr 2006)

> Und Kate rückt die Zeile nicht ein. Ausserdem muss ich bei Kate dann immer noch über die Konsole Compilieren.


Kate kann die Zeilen mit Strg + I einrücken und kompilieren kannst du über Run Script Strg + Shift + X.


----------



## padde479 (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde Dir den Editor jEdit empfehlen. Den kannst Du Dir auf der Seite http://www.jedit.org/ herunterladen. Dieser Editor unterstützt das Syntax-Highlightng, rückt Dir den Quelltext vernünftig ein und bietet alles, was ein guter und moderner Editor so braucht. Gibt es sowohl für Linux als auch für Windows. Wenn Du Dich damit erst einmal beschäftigt hast, wirst Du sicherlich auch ganz schnell JOE entfernen. Warum sollte man auch zwei verschiedene Editoren auf zwei verschiedenen Plattformen benutzen, wenn es einen guten Editor für beide Plattformen gibt?

Gruß
Padde


----------

